# Point of contact?



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's the point of contact for the AGA and vendors for DFWAPC these days? Whoever you are, would you please send me a PM with your email address?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

We have a meeting and elections on Sunday. So you may not get a response until then.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I just queried the AGA about my membership and Paula Hofmann is the Members Chair who responded. I believe she can be reached through the web site where they list all officers email addresses.

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/

I have emailed someone at the AGA to ask if they knew of a DFWAPC member who might be listed as a contact. Hopefully, I will hear back before the meeting on Sunday.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am confused. Are you asking for the contact person for DFW APC, or AGA, or vendors, or all three?

As far as DFW APC is concerned, Tugg is right. In the meantime, you can email me and I will make sure it gets to the right person. I'll send a PM.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I was looking for someone IN DFWAPC who the AGA could contact when needed. Kathy D. is the AGA's local club liaison and will be the one doing the contacting. 

Thanks Mike, that's just what I needed.


----------

